

Ask HN: Who Can Make Good StartUp Videos? - igaape

I know of Sandwich Video [http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sandwichvideo.com&#x2F;] which does most &#x2F; many startup Videos what are other companies &#x2F; services that can make professional grade startup videos. Are there any good recommendations on animated videos as well?
Hoping to make a good list of animated as well as live action with varying price ranges.
======
Davw
This company was endorsed by Steve Blank. They make videos and also run
digital campaigns to drive traffic back to your website. They also get booked
a lot but try

[http://nobledigital.com/](http://nobledigital.com/)

------
schabes
We used Epipheo for [http://www.chookka.com](http://www.chookka.com) They were
great to work with.

The first video on our page is an animated video, the second is live action
with motion graphics. Live action videos are more expensive than animated
videos.

In the past, I also worked with CommonCraft which produces stop-action
animation. Their "Twitter in Plain English" video put them on the map. Also
very nice people to work with.

~~~
igaape
Hey I saw all the videos you mentioned and they look pretty awesome :) I'll
check out Epipheo and CommonCraft they both look great :) Let me know if you
come across or hear of any more. Thanks Schabes

------
mswen
These guys do a variety of live action and animated videos. I have worked
indirectly with them for a couple of clients. Not sure of pricing structure. I
get the impression that clients are happy with the work they have done.

[http://movingedgemedia.com/category/portfolio/](http://movingedgemedia.com/category/portfolio/)

------
jaoued
We used easyexplainedvideo for MyAppConverter. You can see it for yourself.
Excellent, good value and fast service. They grasp your requirements quite
fast and everything is done thru skype conf call and emails.

------
bluerail
Check out [http://www.mypromovideos.com/.](http://www.mypromovideos.com/.).
They have some pretty good portfolio too..

------
ndburton1
My company actually makes them if interested let me know www.ndbproduction.com
ndbproduction1@gmail.com

